# ReptiStat :: Reptile Tracking Software



## ItsDave (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello All,

Over the last two weeks or so I have been developing a user friendly website where you can easily track the growth and health of all of your
reptiles in one place. The idea for the system originated from this thread: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/811445-android-app-charting.html

The advantage of having the data on a website means you can access the data from anywhere, easily share photos/ information about your reptiles 
with other people and you don't have to worry about a computer breaking and loosing all your data!

ReptiStat has several brilliant functions that makes keeping track of your reptiles easy!

First, the calendar that allows you to get a quick overview of everything that has happened:








Secondly, Simple addition of new actions with only 3 clicks, with nice simple buttons that even my mum can use!









Lastly, Detailed graphs that turn your data into a visual representation of your reptiles health.









There is a lot more features then I have just mentioned, and more are getting added by the day.

I am now in the position where I am looking for a few (10-15) people (ideally with several reptiles) to take
part in the testing of the system and provide feedback on things not working, and things they want added/ modified.

If you are interested, post a reply and I will PM you with the details on how to join!

I look forward to hearing your comments!

Dave.


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

sounds interesting mate, i will give it a test for you please.


----------



## ItsDave (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you for your interest, details sent 

Dave.


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

first impression are this is brilliant :2thumb:

ive tried software previously but always it was unnecessarily complicated, this is simple to use and very well laid out with the calendar format. 

have to ask though, how will it work when its ready for public release, do you plan to charge? carry ads?


----------



## ItsDave (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm a generious sole - I like making things because they are useful and not to gain profit - chances are I will have to put a banner ad along the top just
to help fund the server costs, but I like making nice useable software not just focused on making a profit so it will be unobtrusive as possible.

So the system will remain free forever!


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

ItsDave said:


> I'm a generious sole - I like making things because they are useful and not to gain profit - chances are I will have to put a banner ad along the top just
> to help fund the server costs, but I like making nice useable software not just focused on making a profit so it will be unobtrusive as possible.
> 
> So the system will remain free forever!


great stuff mate, if thats the route you are going down i would add a donate button too, i wouldnt have any issues with ads. 

just noticed this is in the newbies section mate, would prob get a better response in snakes.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

This is a brill idea and very well thought out


----------



## ItsDave (Jan 30, 2012)

Teeny, are you interested in trying the software out ? If so i'll give you the details!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

ItsDave said:


> Teeny, are you interested in trying the software out ? If so i'll give you the details!


Tbh i am much better of with pen and paper if i need to record something, i am not that good with computers, plus i have to confess i don't really record weights etc, i tend to play it by ear with my snakes, and prob only weigh a few times a year unless there is a problem. This will be beneficial to the people that do record everything, especially breeders i would have thought. You really should post this in Snake section as you would get a LOT of interest in there i am sure.


IN FACT I HAVE MOVED IT ACROSS FOR YOU, I HOPE YOU DON'T MIND IT IS TITLED REPTILE TRACKING SOFTWARE TO TRY. YOU WILL GET A LOT MORE INTEREST OVER THERE.


----------



## Burmtastic (Mar 25, 2010)

will it work with blackberry? 

if yes id be interested


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

Angelcakes said:


> will it work with blackberry?
> 
> if yes id be interested


its web based so it should work on anything that has a browser and net connection.


----------



## ItsDave (Jan 30, 2012)

Depending on the browser functionality on your phone.... if it supports Javascript well, then yes you could use it on your phone as it currently is. However, once the main functionality is complete I will work on a simplified mobile version for it.


----------



## Burmtastic (Mar 25, 2010)

i think it uses it


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

works fine on standard browser on blackberry bold 9900, a little bit fiddly though, thats more to do with the nature of browsing on a small screen than the software though.


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'd like to try this?

sounds like the type of thing any modern day rep keeper has been waiting for! 

:notworthy:


----------



## geckoadam (May 29, 2007)

ill try it for you aswell


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

Currently using Exotic Keeper's Record software so wouldn't mind running them both side by side to compare.


----------



## truly_juan (Dec 21, 2011)

I would like to help you test the website, thanks.

Juan


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd be interested in trying it, I only have one crestie & 2 tortoises at the moment but my lizard family is growing on Sunday when I collect Magic :2thumb: and again in March :whistling2:

Heather


----------



## stevier (Feb 15, 2012)

Having just obtained a Carpet that has obviously been underfed for a few months I would love the opportunity to try this software out, It would give me an easy to use method to chart his progress/ improvements.


----------



## Jono2411 (Feb 10, 2009)

I would love to test this out...


----------



## ItsDave (Jan 30, 2012)

Sure thing mate, just head over to ReptiStat :: The ultimate in reptile tracking software! and sign up


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

ItsDave said:


> Sure thing mate, just head over to ReptiStat :: The ultimate in reptile tracking software! and sign up


The website, and your website are both very well put together Dave!

If i ever find anyone wanting a website i'll send them your way


----------



## ItsDave (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you very much for your feedback =) 

It's something I enjoy doing so I take the time to do it all properly


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

ItsDave said:


> Thank you very much for your feedback =)
> 
> It's something I enjoy doing so I take the time to do it all properly


excuse me if you think im prying too much, but i've just seen this today!

We need a Web Designer and a Web Developer! - Media Molecule - We make games

just thought id put it on here :no1:


----------



## ItsDave (Jan 30, 2012)

Haha thanks for the link - Although i'm not currently looking for a full time job, I have one, and one I enjoy too 

Any small side projects are always welcome though 

Dave.


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

ItsDave said:


> Haha thanks for the link - Although i'm not currently looking for a full time job, I have one, and one I enjoy too
> 
> Any small side projects are always welcome though
> 
> Dave.


oh i see! wasn't sure you see, and thought if you didnt have one it might help! 

you're lucky to enjoy your job


----------



## mjh73 (Nov 29, 2011)

just wanted to say a big thanks for this dave:2thumb: and an even bigger thank you for all the help to get it working on my system!:no1:


----------



## Eagles131 (Feb 23, 2012)

Cheers Dave

Just signed up

will give feed back as soon as i get a bit of use, at work at the mo !

:2thumb:


----------



## ItsDave (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you for signing up

Just an update with what i'm working on at the moment (As no one is complaining about things not working!)

- Ovulation, Lock and Clutch have been added to the actions menu due to a request
- I am currently working on improving the Graphs, so that they auto scale with your data rather then just displaying the last 7 data points which will make it a lot more useful.
- I am working on another way to add actions, to compliment the list view. Which will be similar to that of a spreadsheet and should be more useable for people with lots of snakes
who want to do mass updates, but still get all of the benefits of graphs, reports, and data protection.
- and a lot more 

Trying to make it useful to everyone, but without over complicating it. Simple is key!


----------

